# A real solution to illegal immigration



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2011)

The way we go after illegal immigration is misguided. We think we can seal off the border and go after the illegals themselves, but it's pretty much like stacking marbles.  

Any activity can only be discouraged if the consequences outweigh the gains.  The worst we can truly do to an illegal is send him back to where he came from and let him try it again. He's got very little to lose by trying. We aren't going to do deadly force and we aren't going to do harsher punishments.  We're better than that. 

 Fences are equally pointless.  I recently watched an episode of "Penn and Teller's B.S." where they hired six illegals at a home depot to build a fence just like the one being proposed.   It took them most of the day to do it, but they did.  Then they told them to break into three teams to get through the fence.  Two dug under, two climbed over and two cut their way through.  THey were all through in less than 2 minutes. "You think they've done this before?" Penn Gillette joked. 

I suggest a more practical solution.  Treat ICE like OSHA. Put the emphasis on the employers to ensure they aren't hiring illegal.  Impose fines when they are caught in violation- heavy ones - and monitor the repeat offenders. After a certain point, the cost of fines will exceed whatever the cost is hiring illegals on the cheap. Pay $10,000 to ICE for an illegal, or spend $200 on a proper background check, which you should have done in the first place.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 11, 2011)

I would close the border with Mexico. That would trigger a war with the drug cartels and the corrupt Mexican government. The U.S. would be forced to end the wars in the Middle East and bring the troops home and they'd be put on the border to fight the vicious drug cartels. The flow of drugs would cease to enter into the hands of our young people. 

The illegal alien migration would come to a halt which would relieve our welfare system, education, medical and other social services to the illegal aliens which costs the United States somewhere near 2.5 Trillion dollars a year. The wars in the Middle Eastern are costing about 4 billion dollars a *week.* This plan would save a lot of money and would bring the troops home and stop the dangerous flow of drugs crossing our Southern border and would eventually bring peace to our country. 

Closing the border would stop the costly hemorrhaging of tax dollars paid to the illegal aliens who create a crippling tax burden on the American people, crime would also go down and we could free up space in our penal colonies. We could end the taxpayer funded expense in the judicial systems defending illegal aliens and save money in our jails and prisons. The over-crowding of jails and prisons are forcing early releases of dangerous criminals who fall back into their old way after be set free.

Many American lives would be saved since illegal aliens kill about 26 people a day not to mention the rapes and child molestations. We would free up a lot of money and stop the flow of drugs and then we can work on deporting illegal aliens from America. There are about half a million illegal aliens Muslims in America. The total number of illegal aliens is said to be around 20 million.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 11, 2011)

Once we get the border closed and guarded then start rounding up the illegal aliens that are in the country illegally. As we catch them put them in the *REX84 Concentration Camps* that the federal government already has up and running. Fill a plane or bus up and ship them out. Allow the illegal aliens to take their children with them. Make birthright citizenship illegal. When we have the borders and ports closed and secured then start deporting the criminal illegal aliens in our jails and prisons.

PLEASE CIRCULATE:

*61 Reasons to Deport Illegal Aliens*

1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to legal and illegal aliens each year.
http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters7fd8

2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 
http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html

3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens.
http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html

4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the American taxpayers. 
http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html

9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

10. The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html

11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf

12. The National Policy Institute "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period." 
http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf

13. $25 billion in remittances back into Mexico as a result of exporting poverty and low skill labor into the United States, 25 to $45 billion a year taken into Mexico as a result of the illicit drug trade into the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0903/02/ldt.01.html

14. "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States". 
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html

15. Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

16. Today, criminal aliens account for over 29 percent of prisoners in Federal Bureau of Prisons facilities and a higher share of all federal prison inmates. These prisoners represent the fastest growing segment of the federal prison population. Incarceration of criminal aliens cost an estimated $624 million to state prisons (1999) and $891 million to federal prisons (2002), according to the most recent available figure from the Bureau of Justice Statistics. 
http://www.fairus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=iic_immigrationissuecenters0b9c

17. "Illegal Aliens and American Medicine". "Many illegal aliens harbor fatal diseases that American Medicine fought and vanquished long ago, malaria, leprosy, plague, polio, dengue and Chagas disease." The Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons
http://www.jpands.org/jpands1001.htm

18. In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men. Source (CDC): http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/hispanics/resources/factsheets/hispanic.htm

19. If enacted the Comprehensive Immigration Reform Act (CIRA, S. 2611) would be the most dramatic change in immigration law in 80 years, allowing an estimated 103 million persons to legally immigrate to the U.S. over the next 20 years - fully one-third of the current population of the United States. 
http://www.heritage.org/Research/Reports/2006/05/Senate-Immigration-Bill-Would-Allow-100-Million-New-Legal-Immigrants-over-the-Next-Twenty-Years

20. In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000. for each immigrant in the country!
http://www.esrresearch.com/Rubensteinreport.pdf

21. The number of illegal immigrants in the United States may be as high as 20 million people, more than double the official 9 million people estimated by the Census Bureau. 1/3/05 
http://www.bearstearns.com/bscportal/pdfs/underground.pdf

22. Cases of Leprosy On The Rise In The U.S. - The New York Times. "While there were some 900 recorded cases in the United States 40 years ago, today more than 7,000 people have leprosy." Leprosy is an airborne virus; it can also be spread by touching and coughing. 
http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=78621

23. Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

24. America Welcomes Illegal's Contagious Disease. 
http://www.rense.com/general64/ill.htm

25. Mexico is the 4th Richest Oil Nation in the World. 
www.latinamericanstudies.org/mexico/lopez-portillo.htm

26. The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm

27. An illegal alien parent receives welfare benefits on behalf of his or her U.S. citizen child. Regardless of the parents immigration status may receive welfare and other benefits. When such a child receives assistance, the aid also helps support the child&#8217;s family. SOURCE: Illegal Aliens Extent of Welfare Benefits, Page 1. http://www.gao..gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

28. In fiscal year 1995, about $1.1 billion in AFDC and Food Stamp benefits were provided to household with an illegal alien parent.
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

29. U.S. households headed by illegal aliens used $26.3 billion in government services during 2002, but paid $16 billion in taxes, an annual cost to taxpayers of $10 billion. It's reasonable to expect those costs to continue to soar if action is not taken to turn the tide. 
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2004/dec/06/20041206-102115-6766r/

30. One illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year. 
http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135

31. Department of Justice, Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), Department of Homeland Security spent $20 million or more in 2008 to litigate deportation orders for illegal aliens. http://www.foxnews.com/politics/first100days/2009/02/18/justice-department-fail-enforce-deportation-orders/

32. In 2007, DHS apprehended nearly 961,000 foreign nationals. Nearly 89 percent were natives of Mexico. 
The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico. DHS removed 99,900 known criminal aliens from the United States." *Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007*http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_07.pdf Or http://www.hsdl.org/hslog/?q=node/4572

33. Based on studies by the Pew Hispanic Center and the Heritage Foundation, households headed by less-educated illegal aliens use $40 billion more in public services each year than they pay in taxes. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0904/09/ldt.01.html

34. In 2008 report by the Department of Justice indicated that Mexican drug trafficking organizations now operate in 195 cities in the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation 

35. In 2008 National Drug Threat Assessment by the Department of Justice identified drug organizations from Mexico as the greatest criminal threat to the United States. http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.RES.72: Text of Legislation 

36. The term &#8220;alien&#8221; means any person not a citizen or national of the United States.
http://uscode.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode08/usc_sec_08_00001101----000-.html

37. Estimates of the Unauthorized Immigrant Population Residing in the United States: January 2009
http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/ois_ill_pe_2009.pdf

38. "The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/

39. Amnesty Costs 70 Times More Than Enforcement, the cost of amnesty: $999 billion. The cost of attrition by enforcement: as little as $14 billion. Amnesty would cost up to 70 times as much as enforcing existing law. Source: The Heritage Foundation
http://www.numbersusa.com/content/learn/illegal-immigration/amnesty-costs-10-times-more-than-enforcement.html

40. A collection of newspaper stories of crimes committed by illegal aliens gathered by a group of patriots.
http://www.city-data.com/forum/illegal-immigration/549214-illegal-alien-crime-wave-thread-59.html

41. Analysis of the latest Census data indicates that Arizona&#8217;s illegal immigrant population is costing the state&#8217;s taxpayers about $1.3 billion per year for education, medical care and incarceration. 
http://www.fairus.org/site/DocServer/azcosts2.pdf?docID=101

42. Phoenix, Az. has become the kidnapping capital of the United States, because of illegal immigration and human smuggling, according to the head of the Phoenix Law Enforcement Association.
http://www.kpho.com/news/16706369/detail.html

43. If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050. 
http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf

44. In California, the cost of free medical care for illegal aliens forced 60 hospitals to close between 1993 and 2003. http://www.amren.com/features/hispanics/index.html

45. "For most lawmakers, DWI stands for &#8220;driving while intoxicated.&#8221; For Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), DWI stands for &#8220;driving while illegal. He also said, that illegal immigrants were intentionally causing car accidents along state freeways." 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/2010/04/20/2010-04-20_john_mccain_illegal_immigrants_are_intentionally_causing_car_accidents.html

46. Crossing of Border Threaten preserve, By Mary Jo Pitzl, The Arizona Republic, October 16, 2004 (On illegal alien crossing) "which imperils the habitat for the more than 300 species of animals and the nearly 400 plant types within the refuge."
http://www.desertinvasion.us/articles/articles2004_july_dec.html

47. The twenty-four border counties along the line with Mexico are home to some of the largest undeclared garbage dumps in the United States. Millions of illegal aliens have left thousands of tons in trash behind scattered across the deserts and mountains of New Mexico, Texas, Arizona and California. 
http://www.examiner.com/x-17495-San-Diego-Immigration-Policy-Examiner~y2009m9d8-Illegal-Immigration-continues-Environment-loses

48. The illegal aliens are endangering both rare wildlife and plant species as well as the pristine lands of the southwestern United States with the thousands of vehicles and tons of garbage they abandon. 
http://www.wnd.com/?pageId=104158

49. Arizona Senate Bill 1070 - Read the Bill Online 
http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_bill_text_2010
Senate Bill 1070 Fact Sheet
http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/sb1070_fact_sheet_2010

50. If you hire illegal aliens you could be charged with, conspiring to defraud the United States, harboring illegal aliens for profit, and evading payment of federal employment taxes. Failing to collect and pay federal income, Social Security, Medicare, and federal employment taxes on the wages paid to its workforce. You will criminally abuse our immigration system and our tax laws for the purpose of financial gain. For more info, visit US Immigration and Customs Enforcement. To report suspicious activity, call 1-866-347-2423.
http://www.ice.gov/pi/news/newsreleases/articles/071107grandrapids.htm

51. Drug-resistant tuberculosis was introduced to the United States in 1993. The disease was more likely to be in persons who were foreign born. TB presents a global threat and a challenge to TB-control activities in the United States. 
http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5611a3.htm

52. IMO, "Roconquista" is a movement to reclaim land, Ron Gochez a Reconquista activist and Santee High School teacher in California explains it perfectly. Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iybaDyMr1rs


53. A National Highway Traffic Safety Administration study found that Hispanics, particularly recent immigrants, are often distrustful of police and government agencies 
http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20060622/NEWS/606220415

54. "Estimate for Deporting Illegal Immigrants: $94 Billion", the number was arrived at by multiplying 12 million illegal aliens by the average cost of detaining people for a day: $97. That was multiplied by detention time: 32 days. They also added transportation cost of $ 1,000. per person. 
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/13/estimate-for-deporting-illegal-immigrants-94-billion/?hp
OR 
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/12/deportation.cost/index.html

55. It cost $5.8 billion for years 2001 - 2004 to incarcerate criminal aliens this was a 15 % increase, most inmates were from Mexico. The percentage of all federal prisoners who are criminal aliens has remained the same over the last 3 years&#8212;about 27 percent.
http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d05337r.pdf

56. A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html

57. Listen to the Senators on the Senate floor. You can do other things on your computer while you're listening. On C-Span2 at C-Span.org OR 
http://www.c-span.org/Watch/C-SPAN2.aspx

58. IMO, in recent days the illegal aliens have marched carrying their protest signs, here are a few. You'll begin to see their logic and what they think about America. 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-best-anti-arizona-protest-signs

59. Mexican drug smugglers tied to California wild fire. http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE57G4SB20090818?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+reuters%252FtopNews+%2528News+%252F+US+%252F+Top+News%2529

60. A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf


61. &#8220;1 illegal arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona&#8221; The Arizona Republic Newspaper, 10/12/10
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html

-----

In my opinion, what other laws are illegal aliens violating? Tax laws, Environmental laws, vagrancy laws, animal cruelty, poaching, squatting... Everyone put your Beanie Caps on tight it's going to be a bumpy ride!

IMO, illegal aliens in America are guilty of bio-terrorism, agro-terrorism, fraud, tax evasion, murder, identity theft, larceny, rape, gang bangers, vagrants, diseased, violence, pedophiles, pyromaniacs, auto theft, drunk drivers, kidnapping, saboteurs, and their an exception to the rules. How Much More Can We Stand? 

IMO, I think we Americans need to form organizations nationwide and advertise Free Safe Passage and $100.00 on air conditioned buses, for any illegal alien that wants to return to their country of origin. "A-Free-Get-Out-Town-Free-Card, so, to speak.

----

*Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml

TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (800) 862-5530
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## saved (Jul 12, 2011)

JoeB131 said:


> The way we go after illegal immigration is misguided. We think we can seal off the border and go after the illegals themselves, but it's pretty much like stacking marbles.
> 
> Any activity can only be discouraged if the consequences outweigh the gains.  The worst we can truly do to an illegal is send him back to where he came from and let him try it again. He's got very little to lose by trying. We aren't going to do deadly force and we aren't going to do harsher punishments.  We're better than that.
> 
> ...



I agree that employers should be held responsible IF they knowingly hire these people, but there needs to be some serious consequences for the illegal for coming here.
For their first offence they need to get a mandatory 5 years prison term without parole or good time requiring them to work for their keep as well as any costs to deport them. Thye can farm and raise food for the prison system, as well as other jobs. Then after their sentence is done deport them to their home country. if their home country will not take them or some other country they remain in prison for life is need be. 
Once deported and they return they get 10 years and if it happens a third time they get life without parole no exceptions in any case. Do this and the illegal problem is over.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2011)

JoeB131 said:


> The way we go after illegal immigration is misguided. We think we can seal off the border and go after the illegals themselves, but it's pretty much like stacking marbles.
> 
> Any activity can only be discouraged if the consequences outweigh the gains.  The worst we can truly do to an illegal is send him back to where he came from and let him try it again. He's got very little to lose by trying. We aren't going to do deadly force and we aren't going to do harsher punishments.  We're better than that.
> 
> ...



You have a part of the solution.  Poverty in the USA is preferable to poverty in Mexico.  Illegals will give birth to birthright citizens, as they all along, and those children are eligible for government assistance.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 12, 2011)

A long fence with the National Guard patrolling and permission to follow the rule of law, pre-Obama.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> A long fence with the National Guard patrolling and permission to follow the rule of law, pre-Obama.



Pre-Reagan!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2011)

> I suggest a more practical solution. Treat ICE like OSHA. Put the emphasis on the employers to ensure they aren't hiring illegal. Impose fines when they are caught in violation- heavy ones - and monitor the repeat offenders. After a certain point, the cost of fines will exceed whatever the cost is hiring illegals on the cheap. Pay $10,000 to ICE for an illegal, or spend $200 on a proper background check, which you should have done in the first place.



Although its efficacy is problematic, this is a refreshingly Constitutional and appropriate proposal. 

The following, OTOH, are un-Constitutional, or illegal, or otherwise idiotic: 



> The longer we wait the worse the problem will get.
> 
> Once we get the border closed and guarded then start rounding up the illegal aliens that are in the country illegally. As we catch them put them in the REX84 Concentration Camps that the federal government already has up and running. Fill a plane or bus up and ship them out. Allow the illegal aliens to take their children with them. Make birthright citizenship illegal. When we have the borders and ports closed and secured then start deporting the criminal illegal aliens in our jails and prisons.





> I agree that employers should be held responsible IF they knowingly hire these people, but there needs to be some serious consequences for the illegal for coming here.
> For their first offence they need to get a mandatory 5 years prison term without parole or good time requiring them to work for their keep as well as any costs to deport them. Thye can farm and raise food for the prison system, as well as other jobs. Then after their sentence is done deport them to their home country. if their home country will not take them or some other country they remain in prison for life is need be.
> Once deported and they return they get 10 years and if it happens a third time they get life without parole no exceptions in any case. Do this and the illegal problem is over.





> A long fence with the National Guard patrolling and permission to follow the rule of law, pre-Obama.


----------



## DiAnna (Jul 12, 2011)

JoeB131 said:


> The way we go after illegal immigration is misguided. We think we can seal off the border and go after the illegals themselves, but it's pretty much like stacking marbles.
> 
> Any activity can only be discouraged if the consequences outweigh the gains.  The worst we can truly do to an illegal is send him back to where he came from and let him try it again. He's got very little to lose by trying. We aren't going to do deadly force and we aren't going to do harsher punishments.  We're better than that.
> 
> ...



I agree with this on the whole, but border security just isn't a joke.  We really must secure our borders, and we do have the means to do it.  Politicians just don't have a will to do it.  The liberals want the hispanic vote, and the conservatives want the corporate dollars, so in essence congress has been bribed to turn its back on federal immigration laws, and refuse to enforce them.

Until there is enough pressure on congress to do what it's been sworn to do, enforce our nations laws and allocate adequate funding to do so, nothing will change... until an uninspected truck loaded with fertilizer and diesel tools across the border and turns a city block into rubble.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2011)

saved said:


> I agree that employers should be held responsible IF they knowingly hire these people, but there needs to be some serious consequences for the illegal for coming here.
> For their first offence they need to get a mandatory 5 years prison term without parole or good time requiring them to work for their keep as well as any costs to deport them. Thye can farm and raise food for the prison system, as well as other jobs. Then after their sentence is done deport them to their home country. if their home country will not take them or some other country they remain in prison for life is need be.
> Once deported and they return they get 10 years and if it happens a third time they get life without parole no exceptions in any case. Do this and the illegal problem is over.



I see a few problems with this. 

First, our prison system is so overburdened now that we are letting murderers out early.  You want to lock a guy up for five years for cleaning toliets?  That seems a bit--harsh. 

Second, it doesn't address the problem.  Even life in an American prison is preferable to life in a Mexican slum.  You get three hots and a cot, running water, etc.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > A long fence with the National Guard patrolling and permission to follow the rule of law, pre-Obama.
> ...




Good point, in that Simpson-Mazzoli (the 1987 Amnesty law) put the emphasis on enforcing immigration rules on employers.   

This was slightly less successful than the Watweryu-Thinkin Act that required the foxes to watch the Henhouse.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2011)

And was not followed up with a secure border policy.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 13, 2011)

Just shoot to kill, that'll stop the beaners from coming over here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone illegally crossing who is carrying a weapon should be shot, I agree.  And that means gunrunners going south, too.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 13, 2011)

Either shoot all the beaners or send them to Alaska, either one works for me.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 13, 2011)

You are half right. First we need to take away the incentives. (1) Employment (everify is a perfect start), (2) Entitlements (welfare, food stamps and section 8), (3) Free education, (4) Free healthcare and (5) Birthright Citizenship MUST be done away with.

But sealing the border is a must also. Ending the above items won't stop drug runners, human smugglers of sex slaves, terrorist, gangsters etc. A true barrier will. First a real wall that is hard (of course not impossible to climb). The one in San Diego works. Then have virtual wall. One with cameras, motion detectors etc. Third, have enough people manning the border. Lastly in very remote areas that are hard to monitor, have well marked and fenced off mine fields!

Then deport all criminal illegal immigrant (that just sounds wrong). Drunk Drives, say Jose. Drug deal or USING, back to Mexico Paco. Stealing, back to the old country Pablo. So on and so forth!



JoeB131 said:


> The way we go after illegal immigration is misguided. We think we can seal off the border and go after the illegals themselves, but it's pretty much like stacking marbles.
> 
> Any activity can only be discouraged if the consequences outweigh the gains.  The worst we can truly do to an illegal is send him back to where he came from and let him try it again. He's got very little to lose by trying. We aren't going to do deadly force and we aren't going to do harsher punishments.  We're better than that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 13, 2011)

GHook, if you send them back to Mexico they'll just come back, we should just shoot them on sight as they come across the border. I'm sure we'd have no problemo lining up volunteers. I know all my friends would go.


----------



## José (Jul 13, 2011)

Your friends are into those macho shits when they deal with unarmed, peaceful immigrants. 

They'd go into a shaking frenzy and shit all over themselves at the sight of a single Mara Salvatrucha gang member.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 13, 2011)

JoeB131 said:


> The way we go after illegal immigration is misguided. We think we can seal off the border and go after the illegals themselves, but it's pretty much like stacking marbles.
> 
> Any activity can only be discouraged if the consequences outweigh the gains.  The worst we can truly do to an illegal is send him back to where he came from and let him try it again. He's got very little to lose by trying. We aren't going to do deadly force and we aren't going to do harsher punishments.  We're better than that.
> 
> ...



You correctly see that fences aren't the solution, although a "high-tech" fence, one based more on sensors than barriers, and using computers to effectively deploy limited enforcement resources, might be useful.

The correct solution is as you say going after the employers.  No job, no illegals.  The problem there is that the 1986 amnesty law signed by Reagan initially had an "affirmative duty" clause that made it specifically the employer's responsibility to determine if they were hiring an illegal, but it was taken out - needs to be put back in.  Further, the penalties need to be MUCH bigger than you suggest, and commensurate with the great harm the illegals do to this country.  I suggest a $100,000 fine and six months in jail for anyone knowingly hiring an illegal, and successively bigger penalties for repeated offenses.


----------



## keee keee (Jul 13, 2011)

very easy solution cost nothing!!! Pass a law with a date let say Jan 1st 2012. that all illegal aleins, any color, any flavor, and from any country, that all must be gone from the United states by that date. after that date all will be rounded up and deported to the farthest part of their county of origin from the United States. All of their possesions will then become assets of the United States, which will then be auctioned off with the proceeds then being used to find more illegals and repeat this procedure untill all have been deported or leave by themselves to avoid loosing all of their possesions. They came here by themselves and they will leave by themselves if thay knew that they would loose their stuff. bIf you also gave any one reporting an illegal a 100.00 bounty that would speed up the process even more quickly!!!!


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 13, 2011)

Ted Nuggent recently said, "I know some guys down in Texas and we could have the border closed by 6:00 tonight."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2011)

(1) Ted Nugent is a punk, and he knows it.

(2) Any rambo rangers who want to shut down the border vigilante style will be sent to Mexican jails.

(3) Ghook will lose his citizenship for before anchorbaby citizenship.

Why?  Because all you guys are such small time losers in a very small, silly, and insignificant minority.  You poop and each other's crap.

Disgusting.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 15, 2011)

José;3857220 said:
			
		

> Your friends are into those macho shits when they deal with unarmed, peaceful immigrants.
> 
> They'd go into a shaking frenzy and shit all over themselves at the sight of a single Mara Salvatrucha gang member.



My dobermans wouldn't even eat those beaners, they get sick and die from eating so much stupid.

"unarmed peaceful immigrants", lol. You forgot uneducated and allergic to soap and condoms.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 15, 2011)

At last, I am soooo tired of all the phony solutions. Here is a clue, if YOU thought of it, IT&#8217;S already been mentioned. I say that because&#8230;Hey want some Mexican corn on a stick? I forgot, NOW it's in a cup! Maize V.2. Man, ya don't know what yer missin' if ya don't live with our undocumented immigrant Mexican folk. Corn in a CUP!  ALL we Americanos did was put a man on the moon. Invent the internet.  Stuff like that. Shame on us, what a bunch of slackers!


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 15, 2011)

Grow a spine and use your real screen name, Elassholio.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 15, 2011)

What the hell do you want, Jose?


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 15, 2011)

Time is wasting, sweetpea. Now, try AGAIN in ENGLISH. No habla piglatin.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 15, 2011)

This is MY homeland. All you Mexicans know is superstition and violence, that's it. Forget it,  I KNOW what  Mexicans want here. Too many people and nowhere to put em&#8217; all. And you Mexicans KNOW it, too. Isn&#8217;t that true? What are you waiting for?  Cat got yer bloody tongue?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2011)

silver, you are a nativist, period, unworthy of our American heritage.  You demean a race and ethnicity that served honorably in America's wars, whose members I commanded and were commanded by in the Army, and your rambling, drunken comments are a stain on their honorable service.  They fought for you, I would think you would do the same for them.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 16, 2011)

*A real solution to illegal immigration*

Nuke Mehico


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 16, 2011)

... or maybe develop a new strain of bean that infects the host and makes you taller, better looking, able to speak English and go to school... and sterile.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Anyone who believes we can't patrol and control our nation's borders also must believe we can't win any war.*


----------



## Tank (Jul 17, 2011)

Whenever ant's get into our house my girlfriend wants to spray them with raid, but I just take away what they came in the house for and they leave.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 17, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> *Anyone who believes we can't patrol and control our nation's borders also must believe we can't win any war.*



Well, recently we lost in Nam, Korea, Lebanon, Iran, Iraq, Afgh, Somalia (!!!) and NYC, and now we're being invaded by Mehico. We're doing a GREAT job!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

I am so grateful that you folks are so miniscule in numbers.  Rattle on, kids.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 17, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am so grateful that you folks are so miniscule in numbers. Rattle on, kids.


 
So, you're happy that the foreign devils are free to invade, steal, rob, rape and take over. Your allegiance belongs to some other country other than the United States of America. They're getting away with now but that doesn't mean theyll get away with it for much longer.  You can take that to the bank!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 17, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> At last, I am soooo tired of all the phony solutions. Here is a clue, if YOU thought of it, IT&#8217;S already been mentioned. I say that because&#8230;Hey want some Mexican corn on a stick? I forgot, NOW it's in a cup! Maize V.2. Man, ya don't know what yer missin' if ya don't live with our undocumented immigrant Mexican folk. Corn in a CUP!  ALL we Americanos did was put a man on the moon. Invent the internet.  Stuff like that. Shame on us, what a bunch of slackers!



Let's start with the simple:

You do know that the turkey is from Mexico, so every Thanksgiving you are celebrating Mexican heritage.

Those pretty red flowers that make Christmas look so festive, poinsettias...yep Mexican.

Now more serious stuff:

*BEGINNING WITH REVOLUTIONARY ROOTS*
When the colonies on the East Coast of what became the United States rebelled against England, Hispanics played a pivotal role. As Governor of the Louisiana Territory, General Bernardo de Gálvez sent money, rifles, and other supplies to General George Washington. *Latinos also raised special collections to aid the fight for independence*.

*CREATING U.S. TECHNOLOGY*

As the new nation expanded across the continent, pioneers sought both homes and wealth. The West seemed rich in metals and ores, but the settlers knew little about how to mine them. When gold and other valuable metals were discovered in California and other states, many prospectors knew only what they had. *They had no idea of how to get it out of the ground. To do so, they borrowed mining techniques from Mexico, Peru, and Chile.*

*BUILDING THE WESTERN U.S.

Managing the water supply was an art the settlers learned from the Mexicans.*

*DEFENDING THE NATION*

As they did in the Revolutionary War, Hispanics have served proudly in each war and conflict entered by this nation. In the course of service, *38 Latinos have been awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor, the highest honor conferred for military bravery.[/B

]In the Civil War, David Glasgow Farragut, son of Jorge Farragut, won fame as a Union hero by blocking Southern ports. His contributions prompted Congress to create the title of Rear Admiral to reward him for his valor.

Federico Fernández Cavada, a Lieutenant Colonel for the Union, fought bravely at Gettysburg, Rafael Chacón also served with the Union and earned the rank of Major. Santos Benavidez fought for the Confederacy. His rank of Colonel was the highest of any Mexican-American army officer in the Civil War.

More than 400,000 Hispanics served the U.S. during World War II. About 25,000 served in the Persian Gulf War.

ENRICHING MEDICINE AND SCIENCE

Dr. Severo Ochoa won the Nobel Prize in Medicine and Physiology for his discovery of RNA (ribonucleic acid), 

Contributions

Mexico City is one of the most populated cities in the world with over 20 million people, a complex subway system, world renowned universities, museums, architecture, polutionless public transit and urban planning.

And of course 'corn in a cup' known as elote en vaso is a very old recipe and popular street food.  It is delicious, you should try it.  And while you are eating your favority summer corn remember, corn came from Mexico over 5000 years ago. Corn

The immigration issue are real and need to be dealt with, however ignorance of the people and country will not solve anything.  At least know what you hate.*


----------



## Tank (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexico is a shithole, thats why Mexicans are risking there lives to leave.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 17, 2011)

> GHook, if you send them back to Mexico they'll just come back, we should just shoot them on sight as they come across the border. I'm sure we'd have no problemo lining up volunteers. I know all my friends would go.



You&#8217;ll also pick up their legal expenses, defending a first degree murder charge can be pricey. 



> very easy solution cost nothing!!! Pass a law with a date let say Jan 1st 2012.



I don&#8217;t believe the Constitution can be repealed and an American Fascist Dictatorship set up that soon.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Our county and our city are "sanctified" that our sheriff and our chiefs of police have been ordered to pursue overt criminal activity, not to check immigration status until we have someone in the pokey.

All the haters here yelling about immigrants are nothing more than minescule pustules in numbers, so let them yell.

Let someone like Bad Paco come along, they just scream, fall on their kness, and plead, "Don't hurt me, Bad Paco!"

You morons.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > GHook, if you send them back to Mexico they'll just come back, we should just shoot them on sight as they come across the border. I'm sure we'd have no problemo lining up volunteers. I know all my friends would go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When someone defends illegal aliens, I can tell they haven't had the honor of actually dealing with them. The Constitution  defends ALL, tis' true. It's one thing to be the devil's advocate here, quite another to live with the results... Were do YOU stand , C. JONES? I don't hesitate to say I live with  illegal aliens/ Mexican/ Hispanics or whatever catch-all name they have now. They  violate my rights all the time, and I have no redress against THEM Constitutionally or otherwise, anymore. THAT is indirectly as result of people like YOU. Fascism my ass, I worry about surviving another day because we grant illegals all these bloody "rights" I don't seem to have anymore...You wouldn&#8217;t understand THAT though, would you?


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > At last, I am soooo tired of all the phony solutions. Here is a clue, if YOU thought of it, IT&#8217;S already been mentioned. I say that because&#8230;Hey want some Mexican corn on a stick? I forgot, NOW it's in a cup! Maize V.2. Man, ya don't know what yer missin' if ya don't live with our undocumented immigrant Mexican folk. Corn in a CUP!  ALL we Americanos did was put a man on the moon. Invent the internet.  Stuff like that. Shame on us, what a bunch of slackers!
> ...


*


Thank you. That was educational. Now, what all-white corn fed gated community do YOU live in? I live with these poor poor poor poor folks. REALY! Mexicans that have the English skills of a puddle of mud , and the emotive skills of a puddle of mud, and they really don't like smart Anglos like YOU, and, they would frighten the likes of you. I think, you should post less and live with illegal aliens, sweetpea.  For, ten years or so, then feel free to condescend to me.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

I know supposedly American folks of all colors who sound like what you describe,  Silver.  Got a news flash for you.  Since they aren't leaving, sweetpea, you should move into all-white enclave.  Try Idaho.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> I know supposedly American folks of all colors who sound like what you describe,  Silver.  Got a news flash for you.  Since they aren't leaving, sweetpea, you should move into all-white enclave.  Try Idaho.



News flash? Were do you live, bubba? Know any His....panic illegal aliens or Blacks or anything? Please, lay off the condescension. These people would eat YOU right up, sweetpea. I will move to Idaho if YOU move into a Barrio, Snarkystarkey. When hell freezes over, right, boy-o? WE should be able to feel free to move ANYWHERE We choose too, but, that isn't the case. I can't tell you how abusive and intolerant these illegal chaps ARE, and YOU wouldn't want to find out, would ya? The principles of Human rights my sweet bippy, what do you care? That is just hyperbole to you, isn&#8217;t it?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 17, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...


*

I am well aware of the socio-economic struggles of Mexican communities and am not ignorant to the lifestyle realities.  Your need to lash out is quite revealing.  Do you not have the means to live a better lifestyle?  Are you mistakenly projecting your inability to navigate your life in a different manner and thus blame your neighbors?  Maybe you were born in the home where you live and don't want to leave because after all why should you, you were there first.

Your attempt to reduce Mexican cultural achievements to that of 'corn in a cup' displays both your lack of education and strife to succeed.  You are the neighbor I fear most.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I know supposedly American folks of all colors who sound like what you describe,  Silver.  Got a news flash for you.  Since they aren't leaving, sweetpea, you should move into all-white enclave.  Try Idaho.
> ...



You are a simple racist freak nativist.  I am white, well educated, born in to a way of life that I struggled upwards to do better for my children.  I and my siblings have succeeded.

Now here is a news flash for you: we live in a democracy.  If you are getting outvoted and out cultured where you live and you won't change or you won't move, well, aren't you the stupid one dropped on his head?

I know several illegals in my community right now, and I would rather know them then the citizen meth and crack heads.  You are a moron.  Man up, American up, and grow up.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You are a simplistic jerk. THAT is what YOU are. YOU live FAR FAR FAR away from all these folks, admit it. Snarkey. ADMIT IT. YOU WOULD NEVER STOOP TO ACTUALY LIVING WITH THEM. Right, boy-o?  Stop the bullshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...



Silver, it ain't agonna change, brother.  Adapt or move.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 17, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> My need to lash out is revealing? How tender. You are, as they say, are an insensitive naive  jerk. You really don&#8217;t get it, you are insulated from reality, it&#8217;s  almost like you are handicapped or something. You  can escape illegals, that makes you feel superior, doesn&#8217;t it? I CAN&#8217;T escape and  this isn&#8217;t a choice anyone should make...Perhaps YOU don&#8217;t understand THAT. They hurt ME, they violate MY rights and people like YOU? WHAT the hell do you  not understand? I am your  kin, I beg you to listen. They? THEY? They despise us.  YOU too, no matter how well meaning you are. THAT you might grasp too late.



You are the one who compared the US landing on the moon to Mexican corn in a cup as the Mexican singular greatest achievement.  I merely offered information to help you understand how wrong that comparison is.  Reducing an entire ancient culture to such minimal existence make you "an insensitive naive jerk."

Then you unravel into a poor me campaign regarding your current living conditions.  I am sorry but your responses to my post are non sequitor.  Also, you are making grand assumptions about me, my identity, my life and where I live - and from where I hale.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

Adapt or move. Is that in the Constitution? You snide bastard. LISTEN to me. THEY are here illegally and....YOU don't care, do you? You not only don't understand, you think I am the bad guy? Do I have that straight here? Who's side are YOU on here? I don&#8217;t have money or the education, and  you side with THEM? You haven&#8217;t thought this through, have you? I am your brother, and you would give me to the wolves? NICE.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 17, 2011)

> My need to lash out is revealing? How tender. You are, as they say, are an insensitive naive jerk. You really dont get it, you are insulated from reality, its almost like you are handicapped or something. You can escape illegals, that makes you feel superior, doesnt it? I CANT escape and this isnt a choice anyone should make...Perhaps YOU dont understand THAT. They hurt ME, they violate MY rights and people like YOU? WHAT the hell do you not understand? I am your kin, I beg you to listen. They? THEY? They despise us. YOU too, no matter how well meaning you are. THAT you might grasp too late.



Unable to add to Kikis eloquence, all I can say is youre just plain nuts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> Adapt or move. Is that in the Constitution? You snide bastard. LISTEN to me. THEY are here illegally and....YOU don't care, do you? You not only don't understand, you think I am the bad guy? Do I have that straight here? Who's side are YOU on here? I dont have money or the education, and  you side with THEM? You havent thought this through, have you? I am your brother, and you would give me to the wolves? NICE.



I would have you wake up and see reality.  12mm illegals are not leaving America.  They are here.  That will not change.  Since that is the case, you will have to learn how to cope more comfortably, or change, or move.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > My need to lash out is revealing? How tender. You are, as they say, are an insensitive naive  jerk. You really don&#8217;t get it, you are insulated from reality, it&#8217;s  almost like you are handicapped or something. You  can escape illegals, that makes you feel superior, doesn&#8217;t it? I CAN&#8217;T escape and  this isn&#8217;t a choice anyone should make...Perhaps YOU don&#8217;t understand THAT. They hurt ME, they violate MY rights and people like YOU? WHAT the hell do you  not understand? I am your  kin, I beg you to listen. They? THEY? They despise us.  YOU too, no matter how well meaning you are. THAT you might grasp too late.
> ...



Hello. Don't hate me because I am poor. Please. Please. Shouldn't you folks be writing about your the poor fuel economy of your Landrovers or something? Jeese. You make more money than me and feel some affinity for wetbacks? Priceless...


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > Adapt or move. Is that in the Constitution? You snide bastard. LISTEN to me. THEY are here illegally and....YOU don't care, do you? You not only don't understand, you think I am the bad guy? Do I have that straight here? Who's side are YOU on here? I dont have money or the education, and  you side with THEM? You havent thought this through, have you? I am your brother, and you would give me to the wolves? NICE.
> ...



And you know this because...?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 17, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...



I don't hate you.  We are posting from two different angles and yours is much more close to your life than my issue is to mine.  You are not a bad person for wanting to live in a decent home and a decent neighborhood.  You don't have the means, you don't have the means - this does not make me or anybody else superior to you just as you are not superior to anybody else.

I empathize with your situation.  And I agree, you should not have to choose to live elsewhere because thugs have been allowed to run amock.  The deep seeded resentment you harbor is understandable.  But the hate you write here does not reflect you in a good light neither.

Good luck to you.  

Kiki C


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

6 degrees of separation here, folks. YOU could be ME!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Then stop being "despicable me" and change or move.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2011)

Starkey: I love you, bro. What can I say? I know you mean well.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 18, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > GHook, if you send them back to Mexico they'll just come back, we should just shoot them on sight as they come across the border. I'm sure we'd have no problemo lining up volunteers. I know all my friends would go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? Was anyone ever convicted of killing an iraqi? An Afghan?... What makes beaners so special? They're invading our country to reek havoc and tamales all over the place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Monnagonna, you and your ilk "are invading" our country's principles, one of which culturally we are a nation of immigrants.  Your cultural beliefs and principles are not exceptional, so you better get over it, because this is not going to change.


----------



## Tank (Jul 18, 2011)

It could be worse, at least America dosen't border Africa.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2011)

I am thrilled that Tank lives several states over.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 18, 2011)

Tank said:


> It could be worse, at least America dosen't border Africa.



Then why do we have so many "African"-Americans?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 19, 2011)

*America like a Bad Wart! *

If a person is black but not from Africa would he still be called an African-American?


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 31, 2011)

*A real solution to illegal immigration*

Get the Israelis to put us up a wall and patrol it, they do a fantastic job in Israel keeping the sand monkeys out.


----------



## happy12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is Luxi, very happy to be here, thank you for the care.


----------



## CryingKoala (Aug 4, 2011)

You want a real solution? How about this:

Make illegal entry and overstay a fineable offense instead of deportation. If the illegals have been working hard enough or have a large enough support network they can pay the fine and back taxes and apply for some kind of provisional visa without fear of deportation. 

If they pay, they stay. If they can't adios. If they committed any other type of crime, they are not eligible. 

This way the only people left as illegals are the ones who are too poor or the criminals who are trying to avoid being documented (the people who we don't want anyway)


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 9, 2011)

Pass a law that everyone needs to carry ID as a US citizen, then round up all the beaners without papers and send them to work in a prison camp up in Alaska for 2 years. I bet they never come back.


----------



## signelect (Aug 9, 2011)

What is the real solution to illegal immigration? One way or another their going to continue to immigrate into our country. Our country is so diverse and multiculutral that its so hard to tell who's who. 

Whether it is on a bus, airplane, train or by sea people make mistakes in these places and it takes just one slipup to migrate 100 immigrants into the US. 

My mother was an illegal immigrant when she got here but she worked hard and didn't get in trouble with the law. That's a little funny saying that because my mom is the most honest, responsible, caring person. Now my mother, through me (because i was born here) she now has a right just like any other american citizen born in the US. 

On the other hand, there are those ones like the criminals that shouldn't be here. What ends up happening to them is that they go to jail (eventually (bad karma)) and get sent back to their country. Thats how it should be done. If they are a menace to society they do not need to be here.


----------



## signelect (Aug 9, 2011)

signelect said:


> What is the real solution to illegal immigration? One way or another their going to continue to immigrate into our country. Our country is so diverse and multiculutral that its so hard to tell who's who.
> 
> Whether it is on a bus, airplane, train or by sea people make mistakes in these places and it takes just one slipup to migrate 100 immigrants into the US.
> 
> ...





CryingKoala said:


> You want a real solution? How about this:
> 
> Make illegal entry and overstay a fineable offense instead of deportation. If the illegals have been working hard enough or have a large enough support network they can pay the fine and back taxes and apply for some kind of provisional visa without fear of deportation.
> 
> ...




UHMMM. YEA THATS HOW IT WORKS....  and no it wasn't a large support network. She worked hard to get to where she is at now nobody helped her and raised me by herself. My mom had to pay a large fee plus lawyers, paperwork, and as far as taxes my mother payed them all. She paid taxes just like everyone else. She paid rent, bills, food, clothing, bus fare and everything you buy that taxes are apllied to. There are many Mexicans who are hardworking and above all very loyal. Its just too bad that their country can't provide what the United States of America can. 

 Mexicans are not the only illegal immigrants here in the US. 

Any illegal immigrant criminal should not be part of our society.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

Nuke israel. It won't solve illegal immigration but it will bring about world peace.


----------



## CryingKoala (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Nuke israel. It won't solve illegal immigration but it will bring about world peace.



Remind me never to take you seriously.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

CryingKoala said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Nuke israel. It won't solve illegal immigration but it will bring about world peace.
> ...



You don't take world peace seriously?


----------

